# IUI with low morphology- any success stories?



## Deva20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello everyone

Does anyone know of any success stories of IUI with low morphology? 

Last May we suffered an ectopic pregnancy following a FET (after ICSI). I am convinced the egg transfer was not handled properly by the clinic but of course it could have just been down to bad luck.

For obvious reasons my partner does not want to go through IVF or ICSI again so we are looking for less invasive techniques. I'm also assuming IUI will still work with only one tube but the clinic will need to scan to check which side of ovulating.

Thanks!


----------



## Lottie1522 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Davenat,

I'm not sure of sucess rates but me and DH have our first consultant appointment tomorrow and we are hoping to start IUI. We have anti-sperm antibodies and rates aren't great for this, but we're keeping positive. If I find anything of use out at the appointment I'll let you know!!

Keep smiling and good luck with your treatment,

Lottie


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

My hospital say they do not look at morphology! My husbands was really low on both initial tests and we have been so worried. Now we are finally at the treatment stage (just had IUI cancelled as over stimmed) the hospital did not even mention morphology, when i asked they said they don't take it into consideration. So I want to believe they are right but I am not so sure especially since its been 4yrs of trying and we are 'unexplained'. good luck x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi davenut  I had 5 ICSI and none work so in the end we had DIUI cos we ran out of money and I got my 1st BFP on my 1st goes of IUI and they did give me 5% chance without looking at me and my note  so it just pure luck as I don't belive in success rate  just look at how heathly and relax you are  as during my IUi I was so completely relax then any of my ICSI as I was bag of nerves.
Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## Deva20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Becky

5 ICSIs- wow.

That's amazing news about the IUI. It only takes one as they say!


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes davenut  as long they did the IUI at the right time  which mine was (lucky) and good luck and I did my IUi in reprofit in case you ask.
Becky7 xx


----------

